

Ask HN: if I work at Apple, can I sell iPhone apps on the App Store? - rdouble

I'm assuming the answer is "no" but I don't know anyone at Apple, nor have I been able to find a definitive answer on the web.<p>If I am an Apple employee, am I forbidden to have applications for sale on the iTunes App Store?
======
wooster
It depends on which group or division you're in. Some let you do it as long as
it's "under the radar", others strictly forbid it.

If you made the app and got it on the store before you started working at
Apple, they're generally fine with that, as long as it's not directly
competing with an Apple product.

The best person to ask is your prospective manager. If she/he says "you have
to go through the internal process", you're probably screwed unless your
management chain is non-software and/or unusually cool.

------
soc
I was worried about that too, but yes it's allowed.

